# Ajusco pics



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

This forum is more and more ghay as the days pass, so here are some pics we took this weekend :thumbsup: (some are sh1tty)

berm (alonso)









more berm (perromtb)









berm bermy bermage (perromtb)









crappy wallride pic (me)









wallride (me)









wallride + berm 









taking a dump in midair (alonso)









stepdown (that blurry sh1t is me)









jump (me)









 









well thats all of em :thumbsup: i hope you like


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

lovely...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Perromtb said:


> lovely...


indeed


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Everything looks pretty nice except for the guy with the ghey (er, sorry, gray) shirt....

j/k... pretty nice... How fun are the wallrides?

I took some pics of my day, but it definitely doesn't look as exiting as yours. 

Keep it up!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Everything looks pretty nice except for the guy with the ghey (er, sorry, gray) shirt....
> 
> j/k... pretty nice... How fun are the wallrides?
> 
> ...


just cause i like pirates in spandex doesnt mean im ghey...

the wallride is pretty fun. When you hit it high enough, you jump at the end as if it was a drop :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet pics, 545!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Great pics, kids!!

*"just cause i like pirates in spandex doesnt mean im ghey..."*

Now that I see Cedric's replica helmet, I saw an interview with Cedric... and I feel a bit off. I have always considered CG a cool guy, well, he is.

But his comments in the guise of "we look ghey", "that's ghey", etc.... are good for FoShizzle or when you're just joking around. But he was being serious. I didn't mind him calling other people "sport's [email protected]" as he has a really good point on saying they look like movable billboards... but come on! He looked like an homophobe or something.... not that he'd be getting good results as of late. He has a lot of talent, he's quick... but he needs to stop goofing around and take cycling seriously. He's making a living out of it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Great pics, kids!!
> 
> *"just cause i like pirates in spandex doesnt mean im ghey..."*
> 
> ...


Yeah that interview is funny, he says all the time "Nahhh skinsuits are sooooo......GHEYYYYYY, they are like..... sooo GHAYYYY, I wish I didnt have to wear them but they make me look ghayyy, oh by the way... I AM NOT A PROSTITUTE!!!"

Lol


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi to all rft: :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Hi to all rft: :lol:


this board sucks :nono:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> this board sucks :nono:


And these pictures confirm that Tacubaya is just the fat kid that just hangs with you but never rides....


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice pics and even nicer dirt. Looks tacky with lots of traction.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Secace said:


> Nice pics and even nicer dirt. Looks tacky with lots of traction.


yeah, its been raining at night and there is sun all day long, so the dirt is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, I just discovered that Im only using 125mm on my 66 :lol: :lol: :madman: 
Theres a small 2 foot drop to flat on my backyard, and even when I land it noseheavy on purpose, I get MAX 130mm. I think theres too much oil inside :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> And these pictures confirm that Tacubaya is just the fat kid that just hangs with you but never rides....












That day I was getting drunk in Tepoztlan :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> That day I was getting drunk in Tepoztlan :thumbsup:


I'll believe you when I see some actual pictures of you riding.  And BTW aren't you too young to be drinking??? Clearly Warp has perverted your young mind... :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Clearly Warp has perverted your young mind... :nono:


Mada... WTF?? :skep:

Schools are not what they used to be, I think...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Mada... WTF?? :skep:
> 
> Schools are not what they used to be, I think...


You are this forum's moderator, and thus resposible for Tacu's behaviour!!! :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> You are this forum's moderator, and thus resposible for Tacu's behaviour!!! :skep:












You want a proof of riding?






I was the rider taping it, unfortuately the angle of the camera and brake hoses can dizzy people.

Suck that up biatch, you wish you could decend at that speed


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey, I just discovered that Im only using 125mm on my 66 :lol: :lol: :madman:
> Theres a small 2 foot drop to flat on my backyard, and even when I land it noseheavy on purpose, I get MAX 130mm. I think theres too much oil inside :lol:


I clearly saw the use of 150+ mm of travel on the Ajusco, but there might be a bit of excess of oil in there


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Suck that up biatch, you wish you could decend at that speed


Wow, looks like you are going 20 kmph!!!!!  

Tacu: the only reason I'm forking with you is this forum is lame...:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You want a proof of riding?
> 
> I was the rider taping it, unfortuately the angle of the camera and brake hoses can dizzy people.
> 
> Suck that up biatch, you wish you could decend at that speed


Bro, that's a nice video and nice riding.... :thumbsup:

But man, that music couldn't be any gheyer... My wife came when I was watching the video thinking I was browsing some ghey-pron site.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Bro, that's a nice video and nice riding.... :thumbsup:
> 
> But man, that music couldn't be any gheyer... My wife came when I was watching the video thinking I was browsing some ghey-pron site.


Sorry, next time I'll put some Luismi or Armando Manzaneros


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry, next time I'll put some Luismi or Armando Manzaneros


Nahh, next time put Village People 'Macho man'...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> But man, that music couldn't be any gheyer... My wife came when I was watching the video thinking I was browsing some ghey-pron site.


ooooh, so your wife has cought you browsing ghey pron... :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ooooh, so your wife has cought you browsing ghey pron... :eekster:


Yeah... what's wrong with it?? When you're over 18, you're allowed to anything Law permits... Last time I checked, ghey pron wasn't illegal.


----------

